# Yippee! we got in!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations and best of luck. jazz sounds ready to show 'em!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

spindledreams said:


> and if we don't it will be my handling not her lack of knowledge.


Gosh, how true, eh? Spud was perfect in the ring unless I confused him. 

Best of luck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good for you & Good Luck!!!!! I'm sure Jazz will do you proud!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

*update on our try*

On Friday Jazz said I have no idea what that word means when I asked for a down for the Honor exercise so that blew that days chances for a Q then she got beaten by the only other Alter that showed up so even if we had earned a Q in the obedience we would have not earned our Total Dog. I do hope we have a chance to try for it again some day.

Saturday we did earn a Q and were 1 of only 2 dogs in our Novice A class to do so grin both of us were working with poodles so it was sorta neat to see ONLY poodles called back in... Conformation still no win

Sunday sigh she didn't sit on halts, sat during the stand for exam, came straight to my side on the recall instead of waiting in front of me for the finish command and totally would not down for the Honor exercise. Of course the fact she wanted me to SIT DOWN NOW and I was ignoring her didn't help her attitude. Wry grin I should have listened to her as I nearly passed out when I bent over to try and coax a down from her... so I asked for us to be excused from the Honor. Once I sat down and she saw my friends were making sure I was okay she settled down and showed like the queen she is for my friend Brad earning a Group 1st in show 1 and a Group 2nd in show 2. 

So our weekend of obedience competition ended with 1 Q and 2 NQ and I got a lot of good suggestions from the judges about what to do better next time. That was worth more then I paid to enter  and I at least am looking forward to our next chance to compete in the obedince. Poor Jazz is going to have to at least tolerate me trying for those other 2 Q for her U CD title.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry you didn't get the title, but glad you got a lot out of your weekend. I always try to look for what I can take away as a lesson for next time and remember that even if we didn't Q we got to spend quality time together.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin I think the best part was my husband becoming enamored of agility. He has me looking at classes for his Monster aka Apollo


----------

